# Worst Console Ever?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok, I'm bored, but I like hearing tech talk (even know it's only really a passing interest of mine.). So, I wanna start a nerd rant, since those are always fun to hear. So, in your opinion, what's the worst gaming console ever. (And, that could include computer-based consoles, such as the Commodore-series.)


----------



## Arktida The Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

The Xbox 360. I think it is because it was rushed so it could be first in line before the PlayStation console. It also had many defects including the infamous "ring of death" and also the disc grinding from Microsoft not putting in a buffer in the disc drive.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Arktida The Wolf said:


> The Xbox 360. I think it is because it was rushed so it could be first in line before the PlayStation console. It also had many defects including the infamous "ring of death" and also the disc grinding from Microsoft not putting in a buffer in the disc drive.


True... Early builds of the 360 were notorious for their fatal issues. But, it did get better as time went on... I have one of the final builds myself, owned for 5 years now (although I haven't really used it a whole lot until recently), and it hasn't given me any issues yet.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 16, 2017)

Philips CDI. :^P


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Philips CDI. :^P


Agreed. The very mention of "Link: The Faces Of Evil" makes me shiver...


----------



## Saiko (Apr 17, 2017)

I think the WiiU is pretty low on the list because it failed at its goal. It was supposed to make console gaming more portable, but all that distinguished it from the Wii was an oversized, cludgey gamepad. Nintendo missed an opportunity to advance the augmented reality market far beyond the status quo.


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 20, 2017)

Magnavox odyssey, literally just two white bars and nothing else, a Wii rip off console is better than it.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 20, 2017)

Apple Bandai Pippin. Magnavox Odyssey was cheap, Philips CD and Atari Jaguar had a couple of decent ports, VirtualBoy and Game.COM were ahead of its time (just a bit _too _ahead of its time for its hardware), and even bootleg plug'n'plays usually have a couple of good renditions for beloved arcade classics. Pippin, on the other side, was expensive as hell and barely had any support - a piece of concrete was better money investment than Pippin.

Also, as a notable mention, Nokia N-Gage. As a smartphone, it was actually quite decent for its time, but the games on this one... Pretty much "java" quality, something you see in feature phones from mid-2000s and built-in games from chinese MP3 players. Inconsistent framerates, lackluster presentation, and good luck playing on that portrait screen. The best usage for this thingie was to install some emulators and play around with them, really.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> True... Early builds of the 360 were notorious for their fatal issues. But, it did get better as time went on... I have one of the final builds myself, owned for 5 years now (although I haven't really used it a whole lot until recently), and it hasn't given me any issues yet.


I have one of the original 360's for about 9 years (bought late 2007) and it's never done me wrong, though i retired it a couple of months ago as the fans in the rear of the console have worn their bearings. So it is noisy as hell.

As for worst console. I'd solidly go for VirtualBoy. It had so many things wrong for it, marketing, pricing, hardware, you name it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> I have one of the original 360's for about 9 years (bought late 2007) and it's never done me wrong, though i retired it a couple of months ago as the fans in the rear of the console have worn their bearings. So it is noisy as hell.
> 
> As for worst console. I'd solidly go for VirtualBoy. It had so many things wrong for it, marketing, pricing, hardware, you name it.


Not to mention, it's the only console I can think of that you can get motion sickness from. 
Also, wasn't it the reason why the Game Boy line was eventually dropped?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not to mention, it's the only console I can think of that you can get motion sickness from.
> Also, wasn't it the reason why the Game Boy line was eventually dropped?


True.

No, Virtualboy predates GameBoy by a little, but the death chord for GameBoy was the fact that the Carts/GamePaks were becoming harder to manufacture and with the surge in newer graphics, the DS was starting to build up pace as a dominant console.
Since the DS carts were so much smaller, they were faster to produce and easier to store data on, as any configuration information such as a clock, was stored on the console, with save data on the card.
Now the 3DS has arrived and almost all the data is stored on the console, with only some very vital info saved to the card.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> True.
> 
> No, Virtualboy predates GameBoy by a little, but the death chord for GameBoy was the fact that the Carts/GamePaks were becoming harder to manufacture and with the surge in newer graphics, the DS was starting to build up pace as a dominant console.
> Since the DS carts were so much smaller, they were faster to produce and easier to store data on, as any configuration information such as a clock, was stored on the console, with save data on the card.
> Now the 3DS has arrived and almost all the data is stored on the console, with only some very vital info saved to the card.


Actually... The GB was first released in 1989, but it was only a footnote until Pokemon Red & Blue was released in 1998. That's when the GB became a household name.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

Whoops, My apologies. I had my dates mixed up.

Though, if you want to look at a colossal failure, take a look at Nintendo's 64DD. (as odd as it's name may sound)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Whoops, My apologies. I had my dates mixed up.
> 
> Though, if you want to look at a colossal failure, take a look at Nintendo's 64DD. (as odd as it's name may sound)


No need to apologize.  And, I actually already knew about the N64DD. I don't remember why it failed, but I do remember that the vast majority of the titles planed for it were either canceled, ported onto the regular N64 ROM cartridge, or withheld until the NGC was released.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> No need to apologize.  And, I actually already knew about the N64DD. I don't remember why it failed, but I do remember that the vast majority of the titles planed for it were either canceled, ported onto the regular N64 ROM cartridge, or withheld until the NGC was released.


Well, I like to apologise if I make a mistake. 
I could be wrong, but I think it failed mainly due to the delays in development and production of hardware and "exclusive" software, then that added to by low take-up on release, ultimately culminating in a commercial failure. (Kind of like the ET game for Atari)

Even though NGC was a reasonable console, thanks to the silly design choice of the disc size/format, it was a very limited system and not a lot of devs really wanted to be limited to that. SO I guess all in all, the 64DD and the NGC were one and the same for development ideas.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Well, I like to apologise if I make a mistake.
> I could be wrong, but I think it failed mainly due to the delays in development and production of hardware and "exclusive" software, then that added to by low take-up on release, ultimately culminating in a commercial failure. (Kind of like the ET game for Atari)
> 
> Even though NGC was a reasonable console, thanks to the silly design choice of the disc size/format, it was a very limited system and not a lot of devs really wanted to be limited to that. SO I guess all in all, the 64DD and the NGC were one and the same for development ideas.


At least the NGC was actually a proper console. Did I ever mention how I hated the Wii?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> At least the NGC was actually a proper console. Did I ever mention how I hated the Wii?


True. Managed to get a brand new (still shrink wrapped) one in 2008, still have it. Love it!.

No I don't think you did? Will be interesting to hear your reasoning.
Though if it was for the Wii-U I could definitely understand.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> True. Managed to get a brand new (still shrink wrapped) one in 2008, still have it. Love it!.
> 
> No I don't think you did? Will be interesting to hear your reasoning.
> Though if it was for the Wii-U I could definitely understand.


It always felt sorta gimmicky to me. I mean, it was an interesting concept to do the stuff in Wii Sports and stuff, but once you got to the actual titles, the remote just wasn't a practical controller. And I felt like it limited the amount of 3rd party titles for the console as well. Although, Xbox Kinect is far, far, far worse...


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It always felt sorta gimmicky to me. I mean, it was an interesting concept to do the stuff in Wii Sports and stuff, but once you got to the actual titles, the remote just wasn't a practical controller. And I felt like it limited the amount of 3rd party titles for the console as well. Although, Xbox Kinect is far, far, far worse...


You know, I actually agree there. 

For the most part, the console is fairly ok, on the basis that it is "interactive" and encourages the user to actually move, rather than twiddle some thumbstalks.
But in the case of, for arguments sake, a FPS game, the remote is not helpful at all.

XB Kinect is much the same I feel, it tries to include the user, but lacks somehow.
If MS decided to create a peripheral which could be detected by the Kinect, by means of some special pads or whatever, then it could turn a FPS into a more immersive game, except for the ability to do 180's and see what is behind you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> You know, I actually agree there.
> 
> For the most part, the console is fairly ok, on the basis that it is "interactive" and encourages the user to actually move, rather than twiddle some thumbstalks.
> But in the case of, for arguments sake, a FPS game, the remote is not helpful at all.
> ...


Yeah... Imagine trying to play COD or Halo with a Wii remote & nunchuck!


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah... Imagine trying to play COD or Halo with a Wii remote & nunchuck!


For Melee, it could work, I can imagine the player attempting to punch or block something, but with weapons, not so much.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> For Melee, it could work, I can imagine the player attempting to punch or block something, but with weapons, not so much.


Considering how Brawl was on the Wii...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

Breaking news! XD I think I found the worst console ever, even if it's for its absolutely ludicrous name. Wait for it.... Ta da! The Casio Loopy!

Here's a review on it from one of my favorite YouTubers, Stuart Ashen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNWGVtwTki


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Any console with a mandatory online function. One of the many reasons I don't get a console.

Xbox/Xbox 360 and Playstation ftw. I miss playing Time Crisis, Final Fantasy VII and Future Cop: LAPD on my Playstation..


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think the Polystation is a real "console" but I've heard that that thing is pretty low quality.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I don't think the Polystation is a real "console" but I've heard that that thing is pretty low quality.


It's a cheap rip-off or as Ashens calls it, a "Pop Station". Basically, it's a cheap lookalike with a monochrome LCD screen that can play like 4 or 5 games.


Yakamaru said:


> Any console with a mandatory online function. One of the many reasons I don't get a console.
> 
> Xbox/Xbox 360 and Playstation ftw. I miss playing Time Crisis, Final Fantasy VII and Future Cop: LAPD on my Playstation..


I have an Xbox 360, and I didn't even get a live account for a few years after owning it. And, currently, my live membership lapsed long ago and I'm still able to use it...


----------



## Pitoux2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmm i would say the xbox 360 is the worst console i have ever own, it RROD on me 4 times and i just said fuck it and swore off Microsoft forever.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 26, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have an Xbox 360, and I didn't even get a live account for a few years after owning it. And, currently, my live membership lapsed long ago and I'm still able to use it...



I've never had a live membership, and it worked just fine for me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd say most Chinese knockoffs are the worst anything that is ever made.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Any console with a mandatory online function. One of the many reasons I don't get a console.



I've got a PS4 never had any problems playing anything with online stuff fully off.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Apr 30, 2017)

If Xbox One had gone with it's original plan of ending physical copies, 34/7 internet requirements, etc., it would have been the worst console ever.

Outside of the obvious ones like CDi, Turbographix, and Virtual Boy, I'd say the original Xbox was pretty bad compared to the rest of the market. It was a big ugly brick the weight and size of both it's competitors combined, and with very few exclusives compared to the PS2 and Gamecube. It was just a generally blegh and bulky console compared to it's competition.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2017)

Darklordbambi said:


> I'd say the original Xbox was pretty bad compared to the rest of the market. It was a big ugly brick the weight and size of both it's competitors combined, and with very few exclusives compared to the PS2 and Gamecube. It was just a generally blegh and bulky console compared to it's competition.


Compared to those two, it was a much more capable machine in terms of raw performance, so I'd say better. PS2 had better titles.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'd say most Chinese knockoffs are the worst anything that is ever made.


Referring to "Pop Stations"?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Referring to "Pop Stations"?


No, anything that is a poorly made Chinese imitation, including consoles.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, anything that is a poorly made Chinese imitation, including consoles.


Ohh... Well, that's a pretty generalized statement, then.


----------



## Xaroin (May 2, 2017)

Uhhh .... yah these count, I think


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

Wow, people still watch him? Huh.
The worst in my opinion is the Wii U, simply because of the lack of original games.
Not much else, I'm not too focused on the technical issues of consoles, just on how fun it is.
Also the Gameboy Advance, because of how shitey the controls were on most of the games.


----------



## Trashsona (May 2, 2017)

The Ouya wasn't the worst, but it was still pretty bad. From what I understand was that It was supposed to be like the Amazon Fire TV Stick but a gaming console. It was horribly optimized so the games didn't run well and most of them were basically crappy mobile games.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Actually... The GB was first released in 1989, but it was only a footnote until Pokemon Red & Blue was released in 1998. That's when the GB became a household name.


*Nostalgic sigh*

I loved the Game Boy. I had Pokemon Blue as well  I really wanted a Game Boy colour though; never did manage to get one 

Anyone remember the NES? My Grandma bought me one for Christmas when I was about 7/8 (?). It was like a massive breeze-block, but a fun breeze-block  Loved the Nintendo 64 too, for Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> *Nostalgic sigh*
> 
> I loved the Game Boy. I had Pokemon Blue as well  I really wanted a Game Boy colour though; never did manage to get one
> 
> Anyone remember the NES? My Grandma bought me one for Christmas when I was about 7/8 (?). It was like a massive breeze-block, but a fun breeze-block  Loved the Nintendo 64 too, for Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap


Squeeeeeeee!!! You're a Pokemon fanatic? ^w^


----------



## jayhusky (May 14, 2017)

I've still got a launch model 360 that works, I just retired it after the fans became so loud that it was unwise to keep it running. But I've thrashed the heck out of it.
It's even been knocked/dropped and various other incidents to it, still works fine.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 9, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> I've still got a launch model 360 that works, I just retired it after the fans became so loud that it was unwise to keep it running. But I've thrashed the heck out of it.
> It's even been knocked/dropped and various other incidents to it, still works fine.



same i got a 360 day it came out (it was unexpected my family just bought me one) i still have it its so old that its basically just the metal cage now and it still works fine and i used to play it 24/7 when i was back home i kinda feel these people with red rings of death have done something they're not telling people like dropped it then just gone "oh noes its broken for no reason" 

i don't see how a machine operating can generate enough heat to de-solder contacts


----------



## Saiko (Jun 9, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i don't see how a machine operating can generate enough heat to de-solder contacts


They don't melt the solder actually. The 360 came out right when tech manufacturers were required to swap to lead free solder. At the time they hadn't worked out all the kinks in the new solder formulas and manufacturing processes, and the contacts would frequently crack after so many heat/cool cycles.

What was really weird was that mine RROD'd twice (both being the hardware failure signal), the second time being out of warranty. We couldn't afford to the repair fee, so it sat unused for three months. Then one day my brother hot the button for the hell of it, and it came back on and has been working fine ever since.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Anybody here ever hear of Tiger Electronics's Game.com?


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 9, 2017)

I personally think the gameboy advance sp was the most useless handheld.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I personally think the gameboy advance sp was the most useless handheld.


Not as much as the original GBA. At least the SP had a backlight... You know, so you could actually SEE the games you were playing?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not as much as the original GBA. At least the SP had a backlight... You know, so you could actually SEE the games you were playing?


Deadass don't be talking shit 'bout my childhood


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 9, 2017)

And on most useless, it is, without a doubt, the SEGA Saturn


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> And on most useless, it is, without a doubt, the SEGA Saturn


Well... It's basically the reason why Sega doesn't do consoles anymore.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not as much as the original GBA. At least the SP had a backlight... You know, so you could actually SEE the games you were playing?


Yea but I found that it really lacked durability haha.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody here ever hear of Tiger Electronics's Game.com?


I totally forgot this existed, but it *has *to be the top candidate.



Yvvki said:


> I personally think the gameboy advance sp was the most useless handheld.


But... but... you could get a gold one with a triforce on it! Or one with a tribal tattoo! I genuinely don't think you've thought this through...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I totally forgot this existed, but it *has *to be the top candidate.
> 
> 
> But... but... you could get a gold one with a triforce on it! Or one with a tribal tattoo! I genuinely don't think you've thought this through...


I had a Pikachu GBA SP....


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well... It's basically the reason why Sega doesn't do consoles anymore.


Well, I'd say that's more a result of them releasing the Sega CD, 32X and Sega Saturn in the space of roughly 3 years, and then following them up with the severely mis-managed Dreamcast. The Sega Saturn itself wasn't terrible, it just didn't have as much support as it should have due to projects constantly being shuffled from the CD/32X to it, and then shuffled off it to the Dreamcast (like Sonic Adventure and Shenmue). The whole Sonic Xtreme fiasco didn't help either, 'cause let's face it if your console didn't have at least one or two original mascot titles back then you might as well not have bothered.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I had a Pikachu GBA SP....


Ooh, I had a Pikachu GBC but I didn't realize they released a similar model for GBA SP - would've snatched that up in a heartbeat.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Ooh, I had a Pikachu GBC but I didn't realize they released a similar model for GBA SP - would've snatched that up in a heartbeat.


I think it was released after the original Nintendo DS came out, so it might've gone unnoticed.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think it was released after the original Nintendo DS came out, so it might've gone unnoticed.


And people (including myself) say SEGA made questionable decisions... 
Then again, if anything would encourage someone to buy an outdated handheld it'd be slapping Pokemon on it XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> And people (including myself) say SEGA made questionable decisions...
> Then again, if anything would encourage someone to buy an outdated handheld it'd be slapping Pokemon on it XD


It was only a limited edition, I think. So... yeah. They could've missed an opportunity... XD


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

But but but...........What about Neo Geo ^^ or when they tried for Neo Geo Pocket xD 

I do gotta say seeing Virtual Boy pop up on a few pages makes me smile....that thing could have been soo cool but nooope. That thing could give ya wicked headaches after only 10 min of messing around with the in store model  xD


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Or game gear. Though when I was younger I remember being slightly jelly of my friend that had both the game gear and the neo geo x.  xD


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> But but but...........What about Neo Geo ^^ or when they tried for Neo Geo Pocket xD
> 
> I do gotta say seeing Virtual Boy pop up on a few pages makes me smile....that thing could have been soo cool but nooope. That thing could give ya wicked headaches after only 10 min of messing around with the in store model  xD





Zenoth said:


> Or game gear. Though when I was younger I remember being slightly jelly of my friend that had both the game gear and the neo geo x.  xD



Aww, but the Neo Geo Pocket had such cute games! Like... that one card game. And... others. Probably.
I'll never understand how the Game Gear wasn't succesful. I mean, just compare it to the Gameboy/Gameboy Color! It made them look like rock-hard turds!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 9, 2017)

Saiko said:


> They don't melt the solder actually. The 360 came out right when tech manufacturers were required to swap to lead free solder.



was that electronics industry wide?

cause there would have been a lot of PC's melting


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

@kidchameleon  Right, that's the only reason I mentioned game gear, cause it was a marketing flop.   My buddy had one and it did put my gameboy to shame. 

If we can include gaming periphearals on the list, than what about that steaming pile of garbage that was .......the Game Boy Power Glove *vomits in mouth just thinking about it*


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

This looks fun!

I want one!

Never really got into gaming much, probably 'cause I never had one of these : )


----------



## Alstren (Jun 9, 2017)

That's not really a console so much as a peripheral.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> This looks fun!
> 
> I want one!
> 
> Never really got into gaming much, probably 'cause I never had one of these : )


Are you sure about that, huh?


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Yep, I still want one! 

Looks really cool. It'd even look better, if that you tube guy was cuter : )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, I still want one!
> 
> Looks really cool. It'd even look better, if that you tube guy was cuter : )


Lol... I was sort of implying that you watch the video. Not stare at a still of James Rolfe... XD


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol... I was sort of implying that you watch the video. Not stare at a still of James Rolfe... XD




Oh, ooooooops!

Well, in my ideal world, when I am supreme ruler, and all powerful boss of everyone, *all* gamers will be forced to wear power gloves, at all times


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, ooooooops!
> 
> Well, in my ideal world, when I am supreme ruler, and all powerful boss of everyone, *all* gamers will be forced to wear power gloves, at all times


Oh, brother... XD


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

Wait, there was a Power Glove for the Game Boy? I thought it was just for the Famicom/Nes?
That sounds... horrifically stupid xD

@FluffyShutterbug well, you can't deny they *look *cool. In a dorky early-90s sci-fi kinda way.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, brother... XD



What, they're kinda sexy, I think :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Wait, there was a Power Glove for the Game Boy? I thought it was just for the Famicom/Nes?
> That sounds... horrifically stupid xD


I'm pretty sure it was just for the Famicom/NES. It was probably just a mistake.


Simo said:


> What, they're kinda sexy, I think :V


True. They sure do look badass.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm pretty sure it was just for the Famicom/NES. It was probably just a mistake.
> 
> True. They sure do look badass.



And the NES is my favorite console. That, and the one after.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> And the NES is my favorite console. That, and the one after.


Yeah, the SNES was pretty dope. Probably just me, but I've always felt Nintendo kinda lost it a little after that...


----------



## Saiko (Jun 9, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> was that electronics industry wide?
> 
> cause there would have been a lot of PC's melting


Actually I think I made a made a mistake. The EU passed regulations about that in 2003 that might have influenced Microsoft's manufacturing decision, but I can't find anything for the US until 2014. Regardless, it was a common concern at the time; and there were a lot of new devices that had similar problems, including some of Apple's machines. I assume the 360 had it particularly badly because of extremely heavy usage alongside frequent power cycles and frequent changes in workload.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Oops, yea I ment NES Power glove. Lol musta had gameboy on the mind. xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Oops, yea I ment NES Power glove. Lol musta had gameboy on the mind. xD


Although, what would a Power Glove for the GB be like?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Would be interesting xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Would be interesting xD


Or, what about a Power Glove for the Virtual Boy?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Or, what about a Power Glove for the Virtual Boy?


That might actually work. Would add to the vr experience they were aiming for at least.   If only eveything wasn't a red grid xD


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh goodness......I just remembered the R-Zone.  Not sure if we can really count this as a console though. I had one of these and remember it being kinda cool but lacking. *goes back in time to slap my younger self*  
R-Zone - Wikipedia


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

R- Zone footage is around 15 min mark xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


>


That episode was fucking hilarious!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

What we need now is some company to try and bring that tech back, but ......with good graphics.........oh wait....Oculus Rift xD


----------



## Pendell (Jun 20, 2017)

The Atari 5200. How are you supposed to play the games if the controllers don't work at all?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

Pendell said:


> The Atari 5200. How are you supposed to play the games if the controllers don't work at all?


I take it that you saw that AVGN episode about it? :3


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I take it that you saw that AVGN episode about it? :3


The Angry Video Game Nerd did a video about the Atari 5200? Oh, this I've *got *to see...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

Boop!


----------



## LadyLyreBird (Dec 5, 2017)

Although it wasn't a particularly bad console, the WonderSwan takes the title for having the worst name ever.


----------



## lupi900 (Dec 5, 2017)

Pitoux2 said:


> Hmm i would say the xbox 360 is the worst console i have ever own, it RROD on me 4 times and i just said fuck it and swore off Microsoft forever.



Not mention on sticking with DL-DVD's  for thec whole gen. Most games suffered from heavy comperssion just fit on disc.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 5, 2017)

Nintendo's GameCube...

Really was there downfall from being part of more refined systems like the ps2/first Xbox...


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

This one is pretty tacky, but does anyone really use a console TV anymore?

Oh...never-mind!







Though this one is pretty tacky, too:


----------



## lupi900 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nintendo's GameCube...
> 
> Really was there downfall from being part of more refined systems like the ps2/first Xbox...



Not too mention the dumb idea of using 1.4GB mini-DVD format.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 7, 2017)

3DO
Nuff said.


----------

